
It’s a 401(k) World - tocomment
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/01/opinion/friedman-its-a-401k-world.html
======
cdavid
Debunked quite convincingly there: [http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-
salmon/2013/05/01/the-systemi...](http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-
salmon/2013/05/01/the-systemic-plight-of-labor/).

(don't stop at the ad-hominem attack on Friedman, though those are fair game,
given how much of an hack Friedman is).

------
ebbv
Friedman is a hack:

[http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/blogs/taibblog/contest-...](http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/blogs/taibblog/contest-
come-up-with-the-ultimate-thomas-friedman-porn-title-20130502)

TL;DR - Friedman's been doing minor variations on this "the world is
increasingly hyperconnected" bullshit for years and years. It's bad writing
and it means nothing.

~~~
cwsteinbach
Matt Taibbi practically makes a living writing takedowns of Thomas Friedman's
Op/Ed pieces and books. Here's a selection:

<http://nypress.com/flathead/> <http://nypress.com/flat-n-all-that/>

~~~
ebbv
He likes calling bullshit on other writers, and it just so happens Friedman is
an endless font of bullshit.

------
LandoCalrissian
In case you can't get enough of Freidman's mindbogglingly awful articles you
can now generate your own!

<http://www.thomasfriedmanopedgenerator.com/>

~~~
cstavish
I wish the the "About" page gave the faintest of technical details about its
implementation... A couple different Markov chains for varying generic topics,
with buzzwords inserted to give the text a shred of focus?

------
eruditely
I found it hard to understand the point he was trying to make.

------
ttrreeww
401k has confiscation risk.

~~~
sev
Can you elaborate?

~~~
sliverstorm
I predict the reply will involve how gold is a superior investment vehicle,
because the government can't take it from you.

~~~
Millennium
Never mind, of course, that this has happened. Executive Order 6102, I believe
it was.

